# Cuadro de texto con Scroll (Barra de Desplazamiento)



## arodriguezp (Jul 23, 2008)

Quisiera agregar a un Cuadro de Texto una barra de desplazamienot tipo scroll.

Mi problema es que quiero colocar grandes textos, alguna vez vi que se puede modificar un cuadro de texto para que tenga esa funcionalidad.


----------



## galileogali (Jul 23, 2008)

Modifica la propiedad ScrollBars, con el valor fmScrollBarVertical


----------



## arodriguezp (Jul 23, 2008)

galileogali said:


> Modifica la propiedad ScrollBars, con el valor fmScrollBarVertical


 
Gracias !! Pero no conozco como hacer la modificaciòn que me indicas, podrìas enseñarme paso a paso? gracias


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 23, 2008)

Bienvenido a MrExcel.com

¿De cuál tipo de caja de texto hablamos? 

Si hablamos de las cajas que vienen de la barra de comandos «drawing», de lo que me doy cuenta, no se puede poner scroll bars.

Si hablamos de las cajas de texto que vienen de la barra «visual basic + control toolbox», sí se puede. Asegúrese que está en modo de diseño y seleccione la caja. Haz un cliq derecho y escoja «propiedades» del menú popup. Usted verá que para scroll bars hay cuatro opciones: _ninguno, horizontal, vertical y ambos_. Note que se ve hasta que sean necesarios. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## arodriguezp (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> Bienvenido a MrExcel.com
> 
> ¿De cuál tipo de caja de texto hablamos?
> 
> ...


 
Gracias!, acabo de construir lo que necesitaba.


----------

